# Club Level Lounge at Animal Kingdom Villas?



## lizfox (Dec 10, 2010)

I just made an exchange at DVC Animal Kingdom Villas for a one-bedroom unit.  I read something about the Club Level Lounge.  Can someone who is familiar with DVC please let me know exactly what this is and if we will be able to use this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2010)

Almost certainly, you won't.

AKV has four view categories: Value, Standard, Savannah, and Concierge.  These are bookable, reservable views; when a DVC member calls to make a reservation, they make a reservation for one of these four areas, and the view category cannot be changed without canceling and rebooking.  Only those in the Concierge view class have access to the lounge.  Value rooms are smaller units in Jambo that cost fewer points to book internally.  Savannah rooms have views of the animal savannahs.  Standard is everything else.

Likewise, each week in the RCI spacebank is drawn from one of these four views---and it cannot be changed without canceling your exchange and hoping for another one that happens to be from a different view.  As far as anyone has seen, Value and Concierge have never been deposited; only Standard and Savannah.


----------



## jancpa (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there any way of telling on an RCI listing if the room is a Savannah view or a standard view?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 14, 2010)

For a Weeks exchange, your confirmation will show a Unit Code.   At most DVC properties, this encodes only the size and the check-in day.  (For example, I have an upcoming BWV booking in unit code 14U---that's 1BR, sleeps 4, checking in on sUnday).  For AKV, the unit codes also have three letters in the middle somewhere.  I don't have a confirmation handy, but it would look like 14STDU or 14SAVU.  STD is Standard.  SAV is Savannah.  You can usually call and have a Guide tell you the code if you have a unit on hold, but not confirmed.

I'm told that for Points, you have to confirm the unit and wait until Member Services is told about the reservation, and ask them.  I don't do Points, though, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 14, 2010)

bnoble said:


> AKV has four view categories: Value, Standard, Savannah, and Concierge. ... As far as anyone has seen, Value and Concierge have never been deposited; only Standard and Savannah.


If you look at the Deposit Calculator, it only shows Standard and Savannah.  Standard has STD in the middle.  Savannah has SAV in the middle.

The format for Animal Kingdom Villas is like 2BSTDSA where the first two characters are the room size (ST, 1B, 2B, 3B), the middle three are the view (STD, SAV) and the last two are the check-in day of the week (FR, SA, SU).


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2010)

I just booked a 2 BR that sleeps 8 for June 11-18. We used our HGVC Points thru RCI. I have until 9pm to cancel. They were unable to tell me if it was a Savanna or Standard View or which building it was in. By the way, what is the difference between the 2 views? I was talking to HGVC and not RCI. They said if I called RCI, they wouldn't be able to see my reservation. As an RCI Exchanger, what can I expect? She did say it showed a Unit #*1302 *but I can't find this anywhere on the AKV map. How far in advance do you call and give them your arriving information? Thanks for any and all information!!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 16, 2010)

You can discern the building by asking how many bathrooms it has: if it has 2, it might be in Jambo.  If it has 3, it is in Kidani.  It is possible that the RCI Guide can tell you that.  It is also possible that they don't know for sure, but just give you one number or the other.

For Points bookings, I'm told that the Guides do not know view assignments.  If so, you have to wait until the booking transfers to DVC/Member Services, and then call them to get the view assignment.  That will take about a week, maybe two.  You can confirm which building it is in at that time as well as list your flight arrival and departure info for Magical Express, etc. 

Specific rooms are not assigned until a matter of a few days before arrival, but will always be chosen from inventory within your assigned view category.

You can get a description of the views here:
http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/faqs


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 16, 2010)

hopefully you get a savannah view. Nothing like waking up and watching the animals wake up too.


----------

